# Emma puppies at 8 weeks old (Might have not mentioned her new litter :) )



## bellaratamaltese

I know I posted a lot about it on facebook but I might have neglected to mention it on SM. My girl Emma had her second litter of pups. Two boys and a girl that she free whelped (thank goodness!)
Sire- Ch Richelieu's Trouble Starter
Dam - GCH Bellarata's Glee by Design

They are now 8 weeks old and have such cute personalities!. I have not seen them for a few weeks because a friend was puppy sitting them for me while we were in New York and I just got them back yesterday and I cannot stop kissing them! I also had to take pictures of them so here they are. :thumbsup: LOVE the coats on these pups!









Boy top, girl middle, boy bottom









What? Wake up and play? We can do that! Boy on top, girl, boy on bottom









I have a ton of pics of the girl because she kept sitting there posing and being cute and every single picture was a good one so... girl photo spam ahead!











Girl










Girl again









Guess what? More of the girl!


















And yet again...









This is one of the boys









Boys









Boys









And more attacking of their mother


----------



## joyomom

:wub::wub::wub::wub::wub:

Stacy they are gorgeous - just adore them!!


----------



## Sylie

Thanks Stacy...I am sitting here looking like a love struck teenager who's boyfriend just called. They make me feel good all over..I just wish I could kiss them too.


----------



## Bailey&Me

They are ADORABLE, Stacy!!! And I loved your pictures...after trying to get decent ones of my very wiggly new puppy, I have A LOT of respect for everyone who manages to get such good pics!


----------



## Yogi's Mom

*Oh My Fantastic babies-i wish you were in Pa. I really think i better get a little girl sister for Yogi* Nickee*


----------



## sherry

OMG!! I wish I could get another puppy, but Riley will probably be an only lovee! So adorable!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zoe's Mom88

OMG.....they are gorgeous! Fluff heaven. :tender:


----------



## 4everjack

They are lovely pups!!! Nickee I'm sure Yogi is ready for a little sister..


----------



## bellaratamaltese

sherry said:


> OMG!! I wish I could get another puppy, but Riley will probably be an only lovee! So adorable!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thank you!!!



Yogi's Mom said:


> *Oh My Fantastic babies-i wish you were in Pa. I really think i better get a little girl sister for Yogi* Nickee*


Oh that's sweet!! You'll have having a sister for Yogi!



Bailey&Me said:


> They are ADORABLE, Stacy!!! And I loved your pictures...after trying to get decent ones of my very wiggly new puppy, I have A LOT of respect for everyone who manages to get such good pics!


OMG I know what you mean. That's why I have so many of the girl, she just SAT THERE staring at me, looking cute like she wanted to pose. Plus I was using my telephoto lens that doesn't stuff up close so was trying to deal with that! It is not easy trying to get photos of puppies and I didn't even have Marina to help me, LOL. Your baby girl is sooooooo cute! She reminds me of Elena at that age. Hopefully she won't wind up busy like Elena  Andrew is Mr Mellow though so hopefully she got his temperament.



Sylie said:


> Thanks Stacy...I am sitting here looking like a love struck teenager who's boyfriend just called. They make me feel good all over..I just wish I could kiss them too.


They are very kissable :w00t: I can't stop kissing them LOL.



joyomom said:


> :wub::wub::wub::wub::wub:
> 
> Stacy they are gorgeous - just adore them!!


Oh thank you!!!!!


----------



## Alvar's Mom

Gorgeous babies! :wub::wub::wub:


----------



## maggie's mommy

Beautiful, beautiful puppies!!!!


----------



## Furbabies mom

Oh my they are adorable!!! Yes yes yes, beautiful coats!! I love the little girl..... And the boys!!! Well all of them!! I love puppies!!!


----------



## nwyant1946

*OMG!!! How cute is that!?!? So fluffy!!*


----------



## silverhaven

Stacy they are just gorgeous, you are giving me puppy fever again. :heart:


----------



## Maglily

oh they are the sweetest! love the little bum and stubby legs.:wub: and I can't believe she was still that long...lol


----------



## lynda

Ok, between you and Carina I now have a wicked case of puppy fever!!!!:blink:

Those pups are just gorgeous and their coats are incredible:wub:. Gosh, I wish I was your neighbor:blink:


----------



## LuvMyBoys

Adorable!


----------



## Snuggle's Mom

And I have to second that as to what Lynda just posted (must be a Linda thing, I too am a Linda) and not only do we have one brand new little Fluff (Bailey's new Sister) but yet another dose of the most adorable little Malts, all within a day or so. They are absolutely precious!!


----------



## Snowbody

Stacy - why didn't you bring them to NYC and I would have babysat them? :innocent: Oh yeah, I'm not on my feet yet. Well next time. They're so adorable.


----------



## chichi

Oh Stacy, I wish I could kiss and cuddle them. They are just toooo cute!!!


----------



## educ8m

Stacy, your puppies are always so gorgeous and these are no exception! I want to reach through the computer and scoop them up and cover them with kisses. :wub::wub::wub: Thanks for sharing them with us.


----------



## hoaloha

I can't stop looking at them!!! They have such great coats and adorable little faces. I'm so glad that they have great personalities too-- Emma is such a sweetie. You and Carina seriously have the cutest litters. I'm excited about these little pups!


----------



## SammieMom

Stacey-They are absolutely perfect georgeous. :wub::wub::wub:...I'm glad I got Penny, makes it easier to look at puppies and not want one.:HistericalSmiley: I guess two is my limit. 

PS-luv your siggy pic, is her name Elena? she's stunning in her pink sweater.:wub2:


----------



## eiksaa

Stacy!!!! I don't have words. So adorable. And yes, great photographs too. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Leila'sMommy

That are so adorable!!!!!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MoonDog

Want!!!


----------



## bellaratamaltese

Alvar's Mom said:


> Gorgeous babies! :wub::wub::wub:


oh thank you!!



maggie's mommy said:


> Beautiful, beautiful puppies!!!!


Oh thanks! I looove having puppies!



Furbabies mom said:


> Oh my they are adorable!!! Yes yes yes, beautiful coats!! I love the little girl..... And the boys!!! Well all of them!! I love puppies!!!


The girl is a little cutie. Can't wait to see how she turns out!



nwyant1946 said:


> *OMG!!! How cute is that!?!? So fluffy!!*


Love their fluffy coats  They are little bouncing balls of fluff :innocent:



silverhaven said:


> Stacy they are just gorgeous, you are giving me puppy fever again. :heart:


:thumbsup: I have missed puppies!!!



Maglily said:


> oh they are the sweetest! love the little bum and stubby legs.:wub: and I can't believe she was still that long...lol


She just sits there and poses. It's adorable!!!



lynda said:


> Ok, between you and Carina I now have a wicked case of puppy fever!!!!:blink:
> 
> Those pups are just gorgeous and their coats are incredible:wub:. Gosh, I wish I was your neighbor:blink:


I wish you were my neighbor too!!!! Just think of all the maltese parties we'd have!!!



LuvMyBoys said:


> Adorable!


Thank you!



Snuggle's Mom said:


> And I have to second that as to what Lynda just posted (must be a Linda thing, I too am a Linda) and not only do we have one brand new little Fluff (Bailey's new Sister) but yet another dose of the most adorable little Malts, all within a day or so. They are absolutely precious!!


I know! Pink girl is just adorable!! So happy for Nida and Bailey!


----------



## maggieh

That are sooooo precious!


----------



## bellaratamaltese

Snowbody said:


> Stacy - why didn't you bring them to NYC and I would have babysat them? :innocent: Oh yeah, I'm not on my feet yet. Well next time. They're so adorable.


LOL!! I'm glad they stayed in California - NO WAY would I want them near that Hotel Pennsylvania!!!! That place was awful. Cheap though.



chichi said:


> Oh Stacy, I wish I could kiss and cuddle them. They are just toooo cute!!!


They are getting lots and lots of kisses!



educ8m said:


> Stacy, your puppies are always so gorgeous and these are no exception! I want to reach through the computer and scoop them up and cover them with kisses. :wub::wub::wub: Thanks for sharing them with us.


Oh thank you so much! I'm so excited about these pups, cannot wait to see how they turn out. I just wish they were going to be old enough to show at Nationals!




hoaloha said:


> I can't stop looking at them!!! They have such great coats and adorable little faces. I'm so glad that they have great personalities too-- Emma is such a sweetie. You and Carina seriously have the cutest litters. I'm excited about these little pups!


I'm excited also :thumbsup:



SammieMom said:


> Stacey-They are absolutely perfect georgeous. :wub::wub::wub:...I'm glad I got Penny, makes it easier to look at puppies and not want one.:HistericalSmiley: I guess two is my limit.
> 
> PS-luv your siggy pic, is her name Elena? she's stunning in her pink sweater.:wub2:


Yes that is Elena in my sig in her fabulous pink sweater I had no idea I even had until I wanted to take some cutesy pics of her, LOL. It suits her perfectly!!!



eiksaa said:


> Stacy!!!! I don't have words. So adorable. And yes, great photographs too.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Oh thank you 



Leila'sMommy said:


> That are so adorable!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thank you!!



MoonDog said:


> Want!!!


:thumbsup:



maggieh said:


> That are sooooo precious!


Thank you maggie! They are so much fun - so glad they are back home!


----------



## aksm4

Stacey they are angelic , i wish i can have one !!!!~!!


----------



## SammieMom

Stacey-who will you be showing at nationals? 
xxxx


----------



## Dominic

Too much cuteness! I wish I could hug and kiss them all. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## HaleysMom

Oh my goodness! What beautiful pups...talk about puppy fever!!:wub:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi

Stacy, just seeing this. Your pups are gorgeous! They are always gorgeous!:wub::wub:

And, I think it's beautiful how you and Carina have worked together. That is awesome. 

I have to tell you ... Marisa's Obi is one of my favorites! I think he is a little doll. He is simply adorable and I love all the tricks Marisa has taught him!:wub::wub:


----------



## edelweiss

Ah oh! Lipstick all over my computer screen---not good!


----------



## Summergirl73

Cute, cute, cute!!!


----------



## revakb2

They all look winners. I think you'll have your next champion from this bunch. Love them.


----------



## TLR

They are just beautiful. With all the new puppy post, I think I'm getting a "fever".


----------



## Silkmalteselover

:wub: TRIPLE CUTENESS! :wub: Hope you are very blessed with them as they mature! :aktion033:


----------



## The A Team

Stacy! You and Carina are dangerous to be around.....Puppy Fever is so very contagious!!!!! :w00t:


----------



## Grace'sMom

Puppies! They are gorgeous  Any fun personalities yet?


----------



## ckanen2n

What an adorable litter! Yes, the girl is a heartbreaker - I hope they all do well for you!


----------



## Poppy's mommy

They are adorable!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mysugarbears

Those puppies are as cute as cute can be...i just want to play with them and smell their puppy breath! :tender:


----------



## MalteseJane

so much cuteness :wub::wub::wub:


----------



## Maisie and Me

Congratulations on your precious puppies. Too many adorable faces on SM lately!!!!!:faint::Sooo cute:


----------



## babycake7

Oh my! Their perfection leaves me breathless....puppy heaven!


----------



## Fluffdoll

OMG!!!! They are so CUTE! :wub:
I agree with everyone else; puppy fever is highly contagious! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Critterkrazy

Oh my goodness!!! Talk about major cuteness. This litter is exceptionally cute. They already have really pretty faces so I can only imagine how beautiful they will look when grown. I hope things come together and you get that special puppy or two or three. I wish you lots of luck. And I agree with Lynda, I really wish I was your neighbor.


----------



## yukki

Too cute for words....although I loved Zoe's Mom's comment "fluff heaven". Very fitting!! They are beautiful!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie

Bounce's half siblings are adorable! I told you that they remind me a little of my girl.:wub:


----------



## Deborah

So very cute.:wub::wub::wub:


----------



## OhDORA

Sooooo cute! I just got my first maltese for 2 weeks now but you're already giving me puppy fever!! :innocent:


----------



## lmillette

Stacy, they are so beautiful!! Thank you for sharing!! The boys are so cute and typical boys romping around and not wanting to sit for a picture!!


----------



## SweetMalteseAngels

The A Team said:


> Stacy! You and Carina are dangerous to be around.....Puppy Fever is so very contagious!!!!! :w00t:


It's so true!!!! Their dogs are super duper cute!!!! I am getting puppy fever again!!!...sigh~~


----------



## cuevasfam

OMG now I want another baby.... love the little girl... boys are adorable too, but obviously I'm a girly girl type of baby....


----------



## poochie2

Be still my heart :wub:
They are all beautiful beyond words. Nice cottony coats and pretty baby 
faces !


----------



## simplymars9

They are sooooo gorgeous!!!!


----------



## mary-anderson

Oh my talk about cuteness overload!!!:wub::wub: Then you top it off with that gorgeous signature of Elena:wub:


----------



## Betty Johnson

They are so precious! What an adorable set of triplets!


----------



## martyna

Stacy, they are wonderful! :biggrin: Ahh, these photos just made me want another maltese LOL


----------



## vinhle68

OMG they are too cute! Can I have them all?


----------



## Super3*k

Theses are some of the cutest puppies I have ever seen...seriously..wow..great pics..congrats...love them all! Beautiful!


----------



## bellaratamaltese

Oh thank you everyone!

I guess it's time to take new photos - they are now 12 weeks and boy, time sure flies!!


----------



## preisa

Omg....you are killing me....my puppy will not be born until end of April!!! These puppies are just adorable.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## huff1472

Wow!! What beautiful babies!! They look like lots of fun!!!


----------



## sassy's mommy

Very cute!


----------



## luvsmalts

Yes, more photos please!


----------



## littlefluffbabies

Puppies!!!! love love love them.. and someone mentioned puppy breath. awwww, i love puppy breath.. lol

they're adorable  looking forward to some new shots of them


----------



## cheekyradish

Yes, we need an updated picture of these little dolls!


----------



## Grace'sMom

12 weeks already.... I bet they are gorgeous


----------



## Five Furs

OMGosh what a beautiful litter you have adorable all of them CONGRADS


----------



## Cyndilou

New pics please. They are too cute


----------



## Dominic

I have a picture! Here, this is Benjamin









Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Lili 1

Uhhhhhhh! cute! cute! cute! ************* I guess u and Mommy hafe a lot to do  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

